# Beef Heart



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

I have 6 2"-3" reds, n a 65 gallon tank. I was wondering how often i can feed them beef heart? I just recently got 2 whole beef hearts from a local meat locker. FREE!!! Ik im only suppost 2 feed them beef heart as a treat, but is feeding them beef heart like every other day once or twice a day ok?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Once a month if I was you. Get them on pellets as soon as you can. I suggest Hikari Gold. Might want to either think about gettin a new tank soon or trying to find a home for some of those Reds. 6 in a 75 will be REALLY cramped for them.


----------



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

I plan on getting either a 180 or a 240 gallon here next month.


----------



## keasone (May 21, 2008)

I got the same amount same size I am feeding shrimp, bloodworm and earthworms


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Once a month if I was you. Get them on pellets as soon as you can. I suggest Hikari Gold. Might want to either think about gettin a new tank soon or trying to find a home for some of those Reds. 6 in a 75 will be REALLY cramped for them.


"Once a month" was exactly what went through my head when I read the question.


----------



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

Y only feed them beef heart once monthy? Its not a white meat like the shrimp or tilapia that i feed them along with bloodworms and krill. Beef heart is a red meat with high protein levels n it. So it should b good for them with helping them grow. Rite?

What ive been doing recently is n the morning giving them abt a tablespoon of bloodworms, then after they eat all that i alternate between shrimp, tilapia, and beef heart. Something for them 2 eat threw out the day when im not home. Then at night i usually feed them bloodworms again and a smaller chunck of either shrimp or tilapia. Then whatever is left over when i go 2 bed i take out.



A-ron said:


> I plan on getting either a 180 or a 240 gallon here next month.


i changed my plans! i upgraded 2 a 375 gallon tank!


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

lo4life said:


> Get them on pellets as soon as you can. I suggest Hikari Gold.


I find Ps take to bio gold faster due to the fish oils. Less messy IMO also, as Biogold seems to float longer.

And I would not feed beef heart past 2.5inches....After 2.5inches I would stick to white meats and pellets IMO. And to be more percise 90-95% bio gold. This is just what Ive seen to really work as far as growth and stunning colors.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Beef heart is fatty. Thats y it is good as only a treat. Do a search through the forums of ppl that feed mostly pellets. Their colors are really bright and they look great.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

The caribe have been on the diet I stated above since 2inches.
The red wasnt introduced to that diet intil 5inches.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Plants are starting to take off again Seedless.. Looking good.. Sorry for the derail..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Beef heart is fatty. Thats y it is good as only a treat. Do a search through the forums of ppl that feed mostly pellets. Their colors are really bright and they look great.


^^









If you feed your fish beefheart regularly, they'll grow like crazy, but they won't live for very long, and their quality of life will be compromised greatly.


----------



## sjoseph (Dec 31, 2008)

I have 6 red-belly's in a 60 gallon tank. They are about 2-3 inches now and are eating like crazy. I'm feeding them rosy minnows (which they go through like crazy), blood worms, beef heart, krill and brine shrimp. My questions is, how should I balance feeding them? They are currently eating the minnows like crazy and I'll feed them a cube of blood worms, beef heart, or brine shrimp at night, but usually after they have eaten some minnows. I would also like to get them into a larger tank sometime in the next year. What size aquarium would someone recommend in order to grow the 6 red belly's as large as they can and give them plenty of swimming room?


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^Stop feeding minnows now!! Bad for your Ps. At you Ps age stick to white meats. Shrimp, smelt,krill, tilapia, and my fav hikari biogold. Welcome to the site. Look around there is tons of good info.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

SeedlessOne said:


> The caribe have been on the diet I stated above since 2inches.
> The red wasnt introduced to that diet intil 5inches.


The coloring on that cariba is amazing!


----------

